# Old Stones.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Ink and wash sketch of the ruins of Burrishoole Priory in County Mayo Ireland where my ancestors on my father's(sadly deceased these many years) side came from. He actually came from Knock where the famous Marian Shrine is.


----------

